# Singapore-KualaLumpur-Manila-Iloilo-Cebu-HongKong-Bangkok... A Year Ago



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SINGAPORE*

Orchard Road


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Marriot Hotel











Bugis - a bargain shopping district


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bugis has plenty of colorful buildings





























As colorful as the fire exit stairs...











...pedicabs...











... and delivery trucks.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Raffles City, popularly known as the Tin Can for its metallic appearance. But alas, this is designed by I.M. Pei.




















Inside Raffles City


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

This donut shop display was very enticing...










... so I grabbed half a dozen


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The ultra-expensive Raffles Hotel





























The Capitol Building


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Chijmes (pronounced "chimes") is an elegant walled complex of shops, restaurants, bars and gallery spaces. It was once the Convent of the Holy Infant Jesus.





























The church becomes a function hall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

This city has a very interesting malls design kay:.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KUALA LUMPUR*

I had a day trip to Kuala Lumpur from Singapore

Immigration check point on Malaysian soil











Expressway to Malaysia's capital


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Rest stop


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Back on the road...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Into the city...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Berjaya Times Square, KL's biggest shopping mall.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Petronas Twin Towers


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The ground and podium levels of PTT is called KLCC (Kuala Lumpur City Center), a shopping mall and theater. 




















Theater lobby


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Inside the mall...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Behind KLCC is a sprawling park






































Some buildings around PTT are also vying for attention


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

KL Menara


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

View from the tower's observation deck






































One last glimpse of the iconic twin towers


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Back to Singapore...


Singapore's Changi Airport

Control tower











Terminal 2 passenger drop off area











Terminal 2 check in hall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Departure area


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More of Changi's Terminal 2


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Skytrain transports passengers between T2 and T3…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The control tower and surrounds as seen aboard the Skytrain. It's a short semi-circle ride around the tower..


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Changi's massive and state of the art Terminal 3. You just can't get enough of it.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## dancle (Jan 7, 2009)

Amazing photos! Good work!:cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Pre-boarding area




















Love the carpet!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANILA*

*Ninoy Aquino International Airport - Terminal 1*











Check in hall…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Departure area...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Pre-boarding area


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANILA*

6:00 PM




















6:15 PM


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

6:30 PM




















6:45 PM


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Ortigas Center up close...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

On the road in Manila...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Makati City, the Philippines' premier central business district.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Makati's Glorietta Mall





















Makati City and environs... at nght


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

AWESOME!! :happy:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Tourniquet said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!





Parisian Girl said:


> AWESOME!! :happy:


Thanks!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Manila Bay skyline at 6:30 AM…











7:00 AM…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Airconditioned jeepneys for tourists…











Free aerobics session!




















Ferry to Corregidor island…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Metro Manila skyline… from aboard a ferry to Corregidor Island


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Corregidor Island*

Corregidor is located at Manila Bay's entrance and about 48 kilometers west of Manila. Due to its strategic located, the tadpole shaped island served as a focal point for the naval defences of Manila during World War II. General Douglas McArthur used Corregidor as Allied forces headquarters and was the site of several battles. Its fall to the Japanese forces was instrumental to the subsequent capture of the Philippines and the retreat of the United States in the early stages of the war. Currently, it is an important historic and tourist site. If you like history, a day tour of Corregidor is a highly-recommended destination when you are in Manila.











Tour coaches… replicas of the trams that plied Corregidor before its WW2 devastation.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Battery grounds..











Japanese memorial


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Malinta Tunnel




















While Inside the tunnel, there's a Light & Sound Show.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The other end…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Battery Way…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Middleside Barracks


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Ordnance Repair Shop











More guns…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Battery Grubbs


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Topside Barracks, also known as the Mile Long Barracks


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The theater… according to the guide, the last film shown here before its destruction was “Gone With the Wind.”


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Brothers in Arms




















Pacific War Memorial


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Eternal Flame monument


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Pacific War Memorial Museum


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The oldest structure in Corregidor, the Spanish lighthouse atop Corregidor’s highest point


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

From the top of the lighthouse…

… the Mile Long Barracks…










… the “tadpole’s” tail…










… Bataan.


----------



## groundzero (Jun 18, 2009)

nice. i just witnessed the World War 2 with the photos...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANILA*

Mall of Asia, one of the 5 biggest malls in the world


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Makati CBD peeking from one of the mall's windows


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Views from behind the mall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Esplanade, behind the Mall of Asia, is a promenade along Manila Bay lined with bars and restaurants.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Dusk at the Esplanade…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Manila Bay sunset…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Manila Ocean Park


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

On the road...

Rockwell Center, Makati City











Ayala Avenue, Makati City




















Glorietta Mall & Ascott Hotel, Makati City


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Araneta Center, Cubao, Quezon City





























Araneta Coliseum


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Gateway Mall, Cubao, Quezon City


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Food court





























Cinema


----------



## beanhead4529 (Aug 11, 2007)

wow!!! thanks so much for all of these great photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice as well :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks @beanhead and @christos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More pictures of malls in Metro Manila.

The following are in Quezon City.

TriNoMa Mall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Outside… to North Avenue


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

North Avenue




















A place of worship across Trinoma…











Another mall, the SM City North EDSA is linked with Trinoma by a pedestrian bridge across North Avenue


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

SM City North EDSA and frontage environs…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Block at SM City North EDSA


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

SM City North EDSA Cinema


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The SM City Annex, only opened for a week at time of visit, hence a lot of commercial spaces are still not open.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Giant golden Buddha


----------



## groundzero (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice. SM North Edsa looks cool. I'm from the Philippines and I know that this SM North Edsa is the biggest in the Philippines and 2nd in the world.  sharing :>


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

that not fair you be in The Philippines longer than the other .


----------



## rY17 (Jun 22, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

groundzero said:


> Nice. SM North Edsa looks cool. I'm from the Philippines and I know that this SM North Edsa is the biggest in the Philippines and 2nd in the world.  sharing :>





rY17 said:


> nice pics


Thanks guys.




ArkinMourad said:


> that not fair you be in The Philippines longer than the other .


I was in the Philippines for about a week  while 3-4 days each Singapore/KL, Hong Kong and Bangkok


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Greenbelt Park, Makati City*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*ILOILO CITY, Philippine*s
(continuation)


St Clement's Church











Old Spanish house











Sanson-Montinola ancestral house


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Lopez Mansion


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Jaro Evangelical Church











Jaro Plaza











Jaro Cathedral Belfry










The second and third tier were restored sections. Only the bottom tier is the original structure.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Jaro Cathedral






































The church interior is undergoing some facelift at time of visit…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Archbishop palace











An old commercial building near the cathedral











Lapaz batchoy, a popular noodle soup in the Philippines, is Iloilo's invention, particularly from the city's Lapaz district, hence the name


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Ancestral houses around Jaro Plaza, some badly needs some restoration work


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The structure housing Jaro police station is one of the few surviving art deco buildings in the city


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Angelicum School main building was once a mansion.












Central Philippine University

CPU, as it is popularly called, is located in a 24 hectare campus. It was founded by American Baptist missionaries in 1905. Most of the old buildings have the early 20th century American architectural design.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The University Church has Malayan design


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The *JEEPNEY *is the Philippines' primary mode of public transport. You can find it anywhere in the country, from the chaotic streets of Manila to the rough roads of the provinces. The jeepney has different variants from different regions of the country. 

Jeepneys in Iloilo City are unique in form and body built that can't be found generally in other locales of the Philippines.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like those tourist (tour) busses


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Although tourists find them amusing in some way, jeepneys actually do not cater for tourist transport. Tourists can always get a ride on one of them but they're basically a cheap means of public transport.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DINAGYANG FESTIVAL*

The Dinagyang is a religious and cultural festival in Iloilo City, Phillippines, held every fourth weekdend of January. It is held both to honor the Santo Nino (or Child Jesus), and to celebrate the arrival on Panay Island (where the city is located) of Malay settlers and the subsequent selling of the island to them by the indigeneous Aetas (or 'Ati' in the local dialect).

The main part of the festival is a tribe competition. The tribe members paint their skin dark brown donning colorful costumes and dancing to the beat of thundering drums. The heart-thumping tribal dances and spectacle of colors are awesome sights to behold.


The city streets getting ready for the parade of contingent tribes


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Souvenirs...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DINAGYANG FESTIVAL
Iloilo City, Philippines*
(continued from previous page)


The competing tribes


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Passi, in the province of Iloilo, exemplifies how a typical provincial town in the Philippines looks like... 




















... especially on market day.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

River of life...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Farther afield...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Most towns in the Philippines has its own old Catholic church built during the Spanish colonial era. The Saint William parish church in Passi, in the province of Iloilo was built in the 1800s.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Beggars and vendors at the church’s entrance






































The church was constructed from limestones extracted from the mountains. Some of them were not cut to precision, as shown in these buttresses.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The church’s sides are lined with saints


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

you can take pictures of any Malls the Philippine ?

in here every time when I wanna do that I have to hide the camera because the security guard of the mall don't accept people to make picture in the store.
lol I think Harrods store in UK is also .


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ The mall security personnel does not allow taking photos most of the time as well. So I have to be very quick .


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Cebu Cathedral… undergoing a major face lift at time of visit.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Cebu Archdiocese Museum











Rajah Humabon Monument











Heritage of Cebu Monument


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Casa Gorordo Museum





















Yap – San Diego Ancestral House


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Colon Monument











Downtown


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HONG KONG*

Hong Kong International Airport

Immigration Hall




















Baggage claim area


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Arrival area


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Tsing Ma Bridge







































On the road...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Hong Kong subway


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Hong Kong's Central District is popular amongst Filipino contract workers during weekends. In fact, the city government closes some streets just to accommodate throve of Filipinos getting together in the area.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Central District is home to some of Hong Kong's famous skyscrapers


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Two IFC Tower





























HSBC Building


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The iconic Bank of China building stealing the scene


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

For high-end shoppers


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Amidst the highrises is a small Catholic church




















A not-so-common protest rally


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*OCEAN PARK*











The flamingo pond


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The aviary


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

There are 4 mountainside escalators to access different levels of the park.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Take a spin...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Mine Train roller coaster


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Pacific Pier is sea lions' territory
















































TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## poizonous (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing these pictures from different locations. You are so fortunate to personally visit these places and see all these astonishing views with your own eyes.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The most popular Ocean Park feature is the Ocean Theater for the dolphin show


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Seals are also on the show


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Atoll Reef has a huge aquarium with multi-level viewing corridors around its perimeter




















The Sea Jelly Spectacular


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Ocean Park Tower


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The scream section of the park


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

View from the other side of the park


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Cable car from the top to the lowland section of Ocean Park


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Lowland is more like a kid's world


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HONG KONG'S OCEAN PARK*
(continued from previous page)

The Giant Panda Habitat


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The real ones this time...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Acrobat show


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The other entrance/exit


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Some views while on board the MRT...




















Dinner


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Temple Street Night Market


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More Hong Kong street scene at night


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Tsuen Wan


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Shopping here is cheap and bizarre to those who are not familiar of some goods on sale


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Mass housing is abundant in Tsuen Wan


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*thanx for sharing...*



shyaman said:


> The Esplanade Park


----------------------------------------------^^
all very nice pictures but these two are my favorite ones cuz they reminded me of our honeymoon at da ritz carlton..in the background 








.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Tsim Sha Tsui MRT station











Along Salisbury Road


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

New World Mall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Avenue of Stars


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Hong Kong Island skyline on a smoggy morning


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

On the road to the airport


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Tsing Ma Bridge


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Hong Kong International Airport

Terminal 2 check in hall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Airport shuttle train to Terminal 1


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Terminal 1 departure area


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Terminal 2 across the tarmac


----------



## kasasaw (May 1, 2010)

live it.. love it... hong kong...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BANGKOK!*

Suvarnabhumi International Airport

One of the pre-boarding areas late at night…











The long walk to the immigration hall…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

There are lots of these giant statues along the hallway…











Immigration hall…











Baggage claim hall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Arrival Hall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Outside…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bangkok’s pink taxi.











Some Thai food sold at a mall food court


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

McDonalds











The BTS (Bangkok Mass Transit System) SkyTrain On Nut station


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bangkok cityscape while on board the SkyTrain


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The 2 BTS lines are connected at the central station of the main line. The boarding platforms are in two elevated levels, the main line is on top and the spur line at the lower level. 











More cityscape…


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

I think most foreigner who come to Bangkok they don't like to take picture of modern building stuff they almost choose to take picture of slum ,or maybe beggar to show the world , nice that you not one of them hehe


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ I have some pictures of Bangkok's dilapidated dwellings along Chao Phraya. Will post them soon.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BANGKOK!*
(continued from previous page)

Sathorn pier along Chao Phraya 











River boats passing by or docked near the pier.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Chao Phraya Tourist Boat takes you to Bangkok’s prime tourist spots along the riverbank. This river cruise enables you to avoid chaotic traffic and instead enjoy convenient and time-saving travel, plus a sight-seeing spectacle of Bangkok’s skyline by the river, like…

The Mandarin Oriental Hotel, consistently among the World’s Top Ten Best Hotels




















The old Customs House takes a peek to the river…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Chao Phraya is a winding river so you see the same buildings from different vantage points. Here’s some of them…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Some low rises up close…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Phra Pok Kiao Bridge crossing the Chao Phraya…











... side by side with the Memorial Bridge.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Rest day for some boats…











Tha Tien Pier


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Some 100 meters from Tha Tien pier of the Chao Phraya River is WAT PHO. Officially known as Wat Phra Chetuphon, Wat Pho is Bangkok’s oldest and largest temple.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Within Wat Pho is the Temple of the Reclining Buddha.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Buddha is 46 meters long and fills the whole “wihan”. Here’s the stretch of hallway fronting the Buddha…




















The walls and ceiling are ornately decorated as well


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Buddha’s feet and a lady… shows us a comparison of how big the Buddha is.











There are toe prints as well and the sole of the feet are decorated with intricate mother-of-pearl etchings of 108 auspicious signs of the true Buddha.











Buddha’s back of the head and head rest.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

On the way out, you can donate some Baht20 in exchange for a handful of small tokens which you can drop to a row of metal bowls. I think this is the part where you have to make some wishes.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Outside the temple, there’s a “food court” of traditional Thai street food…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Wat Pho complex is huge that it comprises several structures. By simply looking at them, we can’t tell which one is a temple or an administrative building.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Some staircases to temple entrances are guarded by at least 2 of this Chinese figure.











“‘Prangs” are everywhere…











This one looks more Japanese than Thai


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*WAT PHO, Bangkok*
(continued from previous page)


One of several “wihans”…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Another “wihan” houses a different Buddha image


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Wat Pho’s main “bot” is enclosed by elongated low buildings on 4 sides, with a wihan located at the center of each side…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The enclosure hosts a lot of Buddha images….


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The main bot…











It houses a bronze meditating Buddha image salvaged from Ayutthaya, Thailand’s ancient capital city.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

No wall or ceiling surface is spared from distinctive Thai artwork.











On the way out of Wat Pho, a “lady boy” is tending his/her elaborate craft. 











The craft looks like fruit carvings but upon close scrutiny, each minuscule component is made of folded textile. Very impressive.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Back on the street, one last look at Wat Pho…











Some old buildings outside Wat Pho…











… and tuktuks waiting for customers.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Less than 500 meters from Wat Pho is the Grand Palace complex.

The Grand Palace complex was established in 1782 and it houses not only the royal residence and throne halls, but also a number of government offices as well as the renowned Temple of the Emerald Buddha or Wat Phra Kaeo. The complex has an area of 218,000 square meters.

This is the main thoroughfare from the entrance.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

This is the visitors' exit gate from the Grand Palace…











… to the left of it is the visitors' entrance...











… leading to Wat Phra Kaeo.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

A very imposing structure seen from the wat’s entrance is Phra Siratana Chedi. It contains a piece of the Buddha’s breastbone


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Phra Mondop is... a library!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More of Phra Mondop’s intricate exterior


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Directly behind and somewhat attached to Phra Mondop is Prasat Phra Dhepbidorn or the Royal Pantheon


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The façade of the Royal Pantheon











The Royal Pantheon is elevated from the rest of the Wat Phra Kaeo complex. From the terrace, you have a good view of the buildings around it. Like Ho Phra Nak, the royal mausoleum…











… Wihan Yot…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

… the Ho Phra Monthien Tham, the auxiliary library.





























… and the Temple of the Emerald Buddha.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

At the terrace of the Royal Pantheon is a scale model of Angor Wat


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Golden statues adorn some staircases. Called an apsonsi, it’s a mythical creature, half woman, half lion.




















Still at the Royal Pantheon terrace are two golden gilded prangs.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

These ramakien figures encircling the prang…


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos from those temples in Bangkok


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks Christos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*WAT ARUN, Bangkok*
(continued from previous page)


The central monument to the Wat Arun comprises a central prang and four minor prangs at the corners and mondops on the sides midway between the minor prangs. The monument’s design symbolizes Hindu-Buddhist cosmology











The central prang (tower) is the Mythical Mount Meru.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Chinese figures stand guard at the entrances to the terrace.











The central prang has three symbolic levels. 

The Traiphum (base) represents 31 realms of existence across the three worlds (Desire, Form and Formless) of the Buddhist universe. 
Only this level is accessible to the public…











Elaborate artistry…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Ramakien figures have become synonymous with Thailand temple artwork.











The Tavatimsa Heaven (central section), where all desires are fulfilled, is guarded at the four cardinal points by the Hindu god Indra; and the Devaphum (top) is the peak of Mount Meru, rising above four subsidiary peaks. It denotes six heavens within seven realms of happiness.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

One of the four minor prangs…




















Inside the niches of each minor prang are statues of Nayu, the god of wind, on horseback


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Mondops are the structures at the cardinal points of the monument




















From the terrace, the Grand Palace complex is not that far…


----------



## ISwitch (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah, i know that met6ro manila has a lot huge malls more than any other city probably in the world...really so huge mall that is


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

ISwitch said:


> yeah, i know that met6ro manila has a lot huge malls more than any other city probably in the world...really so huge mall that is


probably









ps. Bangkok pictures look very tourist , the place that tourist always be 
actually some group will go to Patpong only lol


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Another temple across the Chao Phraya











Bangkok's old downtown area:

The East Asiatic Company building, a Venetian-style edifice built in 1901.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The China House, one of Bangkok’s most expensive restaurants, is in a building built in the 1910s.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The crumbling Old Customs House built in the 1880s.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Windows…





























Contrasts


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Assumption Cathedral was built in 1910. The church is closed so we didn’t have the chance to see the cathedral’s Rococo interiors which features a high vaulted ceiling and a marble altar from France.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

A street named Charoen Krung


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

State Tower











Tuktuk











Streetside eatery near Shangri-la Hotel


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Saphan Taksin station of the Skytrain's Silom line











Siam Central station, also an interchange station for the Sukhumvit line











On Nut station











Just beside the station is an open market


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Some Thai food for lunch...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

SkyTrain.. is the most efficient and convenient mode of public transport. SkyTrain stations have different color motifs…On Nut station is green…











Some Bangkok cityscape from the SkyTrain on our way from On Nut to Victory Monument…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Bangkok cityscape while on board the Skytrain*
(continued from previous page)


Then there it was, the Baiyoke Tower, Thailand’s tallest building.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Victory Monument station


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Station advert…











The Victory Monument




















The BTS (SkyTrain) make its way round the rotunda.


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

Victory Monument


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Near the Victory Monument is Dusit, the center of Thai officialdom and an oasis of relative calm in a chaotic city. Tree lined avenues, khlong, old buildings, and the low skyline have all been preserved here.

Most notable is the ANANTA SAMAKHOM THRONE HALL, constructed in lavish Italian Renaissance and Neo-classic style. It is often used as a venue for important royal and state ceremonies.












On June 9, 2006, H.M. King Bhumibol appeared on the balcony of the hall to receive statements of well wishes during his Diamond Jubilee Celebrations.











One of 2 auxiliary buildings beside the throne hall…












Ananta Samakhom Throne Hall now houses the Exhibition of the Masterpieces, a collection of royal regalia and scale models of royal thrones, barges, howdahs, etc mostly crafted in gold and embellished with gemstones. Too bad taking photos are not allowed.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

On board the SkyTrain again and approaching Siam Central station is Siam Discovery, a 6-level mall, with 200 shops and dining outlets. 










Beside it is Siam Center, an upscale mall which specializes in fashion shops. 


The Siam Central interchange…











Then right beside Siam Center is the newest among the three, Siam Paragon, which is connected to the SkyTrain station.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The exterior of Siam Paragon is amazing… such a refreshing sight after getting off the train…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Siam Paragon’s distinct main entrance façade…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The main entrance lobby… the water feature IMO was overdecorated with cut out birds, or not in synch with the setting.





























Like the roof though…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Siam Paragon has 500,000 sqm of floor space and houses 350 flagship stores and over 100 dining outlets.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Jay Mart is a very popular electronics shop in Thailand…











Embedded cellphones flooring design at the shop’s entrance…











The Paragon Department Store


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

A portion of the 4th or 5th level are showrooms of luxury cars.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The lobby of the entertainment level (5th floor)


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Vending machines for movie tickets…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

From the entertainment lobby, you get an excellent view of the Central World complex, another upscale shopping mall …






































The SkyTrain has two levels at this segment because of the interchange at Siam Central station…


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, really very nice photos from Bangkok and the rest of Thailand once again, shyaman


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks again @christos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*AYUTTHAYA*
(continued from previous page)


The city of Ayutthaya was founded around 1350 by the ruler of Lop Buri (another ancient city of Thailand) after escaping a smallpox outbreak in his city. By the early 15th century Ayutthaya has become a major power, stealing the limelight from Lop Buri. In early 18th century, the city has declined after a 3 year war and in 1767 the Burmese ransacked the city. Today, the ruins of the old city stand among modern buildings of this provincial town.

Ayutthata has several wats (a wat is a collection of buildings in an enclosed/walled area which serves as a Buddhist monastery temple and community center).

This is Wat Phra Mahathat, one of the largest and most important wat complexes in Ayutthaya.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Wat Mahathat was founded in late 14th century and is just one of more than 10 wats in Ayutthaya. The Ayutthaya Historical Park, where Wat Mahathat is located is a UNESCO World Heritage site.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

One of several minor wihans in the wat…












Most Buddha images have missing body parts…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

This is a revered site in Wat Mahathat. For centuries, a bodhi tree has grown around a Buddha head.




















Behind the tree were some offerings...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More of the amazing Wat Phra Mahathat…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

These are chedis


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

And these are prangs


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Another wihan


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

On a nearby street, people are already starting the Songkran Festival ritual … making everyone wet!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Outside, these modernized tuktuks are for hire for a day’s tour…




















Or if you want to tour in style, you can hire this horse-drawn carriage. It seems out of place though.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Had lunch at a local restaurant beside Chao Phraya.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Across the river is a Catholic church and a river boat pier…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

This Chao Phraya river is the same river that bisects Bangkok. Similar to Bangkok, the Ayutthaya portion of the river is also very navigable.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BANGKOK*

The road to the airport…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Suvarnabhumi International Airport


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Said to be the world’s tallest air traffic control tower


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Departing passengers drop off area


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Baggage check-in hall


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The airport of Bangkok (in the above photos) is recently new opened?


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

One last look at Bangkok…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> The airport of Bangkok (in the above photos) is recently new opened?


It was operational years ago.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Immigration’s passport control counters











Departing passengers’ concourse hall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

You will always be reminded that you’re in Thailand


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Concourse to boarding areas


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Boarding area…






























Boarding this time… view from the aerobridge….


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Everything has an end... and this is it for this thread.

Thanks everyone for viewing.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

This brought some great memories of Bangkok - _quite possibly_ the most vibrand and fascinating place on earth... well, for me at least. 

Suvarnabhumi airport is an architectural and engineering marvel and easily one of the most interesting and impressive airports. Only that it could be even bigger because the last time I was there the arrivals areas and other general areas at the main entrance were not far from what could be described as crowded. They better hurry up with terminal extension and more runways.

Thanks very much for the photos, shyaman. If there is one city I'm always eagerly waiting to see on SSC it's Bangkok. It's been a pleasure.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks to you as well Pansori.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It was a great thread; many thanks for all those photos, the presentation etc shyaman kay:


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

fantastic view of bangkok airport also road city....


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

fantastic photos!!!
hey, can i just ask, which of those cities/places you visited was your favourite and why??
thanks!!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

hey can i also ask how long did you spend in bangkok?
it seems you had a wonderful time with many great photos!


----------

